# Snowboarding Instructionals



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally, I don't like "instructional videos" on something, because i beleive just try it for yourself. Even though you learn something through a video, you can still be bad at it, know what i mean? But thats just me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

hey JTingly in my opinion instructional videos are very good cuz they help you learn tricks faster. you still have to learn the trick yourself they just give you some tips. as far a videos taht i know Jibbing with Jeremy jones is a pretty good one, its not great but its pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

here are a couple that I can think of

Todd Richards' Trick Tips, Vol. 1: Snowboarding - Park and Pipe Basics (2002)
Todd Richards' Trick Tips, The Next Level(Vol. 2): Snowboarding - Park and Pipe Basics (2003)
Jumping with Jussi 
Vids like this are good for getting a new perspective on how to do tricks and they give you a good basic starting point for learning tricks. but just because you know how something works in theory doesn't mean you'll be able to apply it without pactice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

It's probably a better idea to get real lesson. A real person can help point out your flaws better than you finding them in the dvd.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

intake said:


> here are a couple that I can think of
> 
> Todd Richards' Trick Tips, Vol. 1: Snowboarding - Park and Pipe Basics (2002)
> Todd Richards' Trick Tips, The Next Level(Vol. 2): Snowboarding - Park and Pipe Basics (2003)
> ...


The one thing I really like about the Todd Richards video Vol 1 is that they also go over "Park Etiquette," something that a lot of new and not so new boarders lack and can prevent a lot of unnecessary injuries.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

tansworld snowboarding . com has good trick tips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

if you are looking for any instructional dvd's for snowboard maintenace/tuning, don't bother. They all suck donkey balls. youtube has the best stuff for that arena.


----------

